# Weapon Diagrams etc...



## CF_MacAulay (29 Feb 2004)

Hey All, im joining the reserves (031) and im wondering, is there anywhere i can get like a, diagram, or a booklet or something to help me outwith stripping the c7? like naming the parts in the bolt reciever, etc....so i will have alittle extra jump when my BMQ comes along?? and what about the other weapons....C9 C6 etc...if there is somewheres i would appreciate it alot. peace


----------



## Spr.Earl (29 Feb 2004)

Best is to wait for your lecture‘s because it‘s all hand‘s on and that‘s the only way to learn.
There are many trick‘s you will learn that a drawing does not teach you.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (29 Feb 2004)

I‘ve been trying to hunt down the US technical manual for the M16 without any luck.

I found a Field Manual on M16 marksmanship though.  It‘s pretty cool:  http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/library/policy/army/fm/3-22-9/index.html


----------



## chrisf (29 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by CF_MacAulay:
> [qb] Hey All, im joining the reserves (031) and im wondering, is there anywhere i can get like a, diagram, or a booklet or something to help me out with stripping the c7? like naming the parts in the bolt reciever, etc....so i will have alittle extra jump when my BMQ comes along?? and what about the other weapons....C9 C6 etc...if there is somewheres i would appreciate it alot. peace [/qb]


With regards to stripping, there‘s nothing that a book can do to help you, it‘s just a matter of practising... the things are built to be idiot proof [Edit: There‘s an old saying, build somthing that‘s idiot proof, and they‘ll build a better idiot], when you see somone in a movie strip a weapon blind folded, it looks hard core, but after you‘ve actually done it for real, you realise it‘s not THAT hard.


----------



## Redeye (29 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by CF_MacAulay:
> [qb] Hey All, im joining the reserves (031) and im wondering, is there anywhere i can get like a, diagram, or a booklet or something to help me outwith stripping the c7? like naming the parts in the bolt reciever, etc....so i will have alittle extra jump when my BMQ comes along?? and what about the other weapons....C9 C6 etc...if there is somewheres i would appreciate it alot. peace [/qb]


Patently unnecessary - you will be taught how to do this during your BMQ when the time comes, and there‘s no need to have any "extra jumps" because you should just forget whatever you think you know when your classes start and learn things "our way".

If you want to know how it‘s done, though:

Field stripping the C7:

First you clear the weapon (individual safety precaution), but don‘t dry fire it afterward.   Instead, set the selector switch to "SAFE".  Push the rear takedown pin out to the right which will allow you to open the rifle up.  Then pull the cocking handle back to remove the bolt carrier group (it‘s just called the "bolt" in CF parlance) from the upper receiver.  Set the rifle down.  Remove the firing pin retaining pin from the left side of the bolt (it‘s a tiny sucker, you have to be careful not to lose it), which will allow you to remove the firing pin itself.  With it out, you can then remove the cam pin which is on the top of the bolt carrier by rotating it one quarter turn.  This then allows you to remove the bolt itself from the bolt carrier group.  Lay the parts left to right in order of removal, like in the pictures on the site.  That‘s it.

To do the detailed strip, field strip the rifle and then remove the extractor pin and seperate the extractor from the bold.  Remove the handguards, use the forward takedown pin to separate the upper and lower receiver, pull out the cocking handle and then remove the buffer and return spring (inside the stock, a tiny little pin holds it in place).


----------



## stukirkpatrick (29 Feb 2004)

> Field stripping the C7:
> 
> First you clear the weapon (individual safety precaution), but don‘t dry fire it afterward. Instead, set the selector switch to "SAFE". Push the rear takedown pin out to the right which will allow you to open the rifle up. Then pull the cocking handle back to remove the bolt carrier group (it‘s just called the "bolt" in CF parlance) from the upper receiver. Set the rifle down. Remove the firing pin retaining pin from the left side of the bolt (it‘s a tiny sucker, you have to be careful not to lose it), which will allow you to remove the firing pin itself. With it out, you can then remove the cam pin which is on the top of the bolt carrier by rotating it one quarter turn. This then allows you to remove the bolt itself from the bolt carrier group. Lay the parts left to right in order of removal, like in the pictures on the site. That‘s it.
> 
> To do the detailed strip, field strip the rifle and then remove the extractor pin and seperate the extractor from the bold. Remove the handguards, use the forward takedown pin to separate the upper and lower receiver, pull out the cocking handle and then remove the buffer and return spring (inside the stock, a tiny little pin holds it in place).


who needs hands-on experience or a diagram after that!


----------



## Tpr.Orange (1 Mar 2004)

This is the purpose of BMQ...not to look like you know what your doing...its to learn what to do.


Dont get a jump on it, just wait and learn it like everyone else on your bmq course


----------



## Thompson_JM (1 Mar 2004)

Agreed... and like they all said.. its not hard..

I could probabbly Teach a Drunken monkey how to field Strip a C7. so the instructors will have no trouble showing you guys!

as far as a C9 and C6 go. learn one and youve learned em both. they are vary similar weapons.

if you really want some help. try and get ahold of "The Warrior" book. probabbly have to wait until after youre already in, but it is essential the soldiers bible. its a how to guide of basic soldiering skills.


----------



## CF_MacAulay (1 Mar 2004)

Hey guys, thanks for your replies, ive been really excited, waiting for ym call to be sworn in and whatever, and got it today! i go out thursday to be sworn in, (and i presume kitted up) but thanks alot for your replies.....


----------

